# What is best for the Curado



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Finally ran out of lube for the reel bearings and cannot find the product that I used for years. 

What is the best reel lube for bearings?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

rem oil mixed w/mineral oil 50-50,for colder months straight up remminton oil most of the year just a dabb.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have used just rem oil for a long time, you just have to relube with because it doesn't last as long as some of the heavier oils, i have gotten some royal purple synthetic product that i really like, but I can't really give you a good evaluation of it as to how much it will hinder your long distance casting. Didn't see where you are locatedbut the fishing show will be in houston the first of march and usually there are multiple oils for sell there, i have also used all of the rocket fuels, even the little bottle of oil that shimano gives you with reel works good if you have flushed your bearings out and have them clean
Good luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

rem oil or shimano oil

not wd-40


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

Royal Purple all purpose. It is ordered in a 2oz small bottle. This is the best I have found. Look on the internet and it runs about $7 a bottle a bottle will last you a year or more.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Lightning lube from Boca or yellow label rocket fuel from TG Rocket for oil. Super lube with PTFE for grease and cals for drag.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I have used Corrosion x when it did not affect the bearings or casting distance. 

What did Academy used to sell ? Little white ~2 oz bottle reel magic? some very light lube that has worked well.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Since we are on the subject. What about the "Hot Sauce" that quantum promotes. Is it any good to use? All purpose??


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

NOOOOOOO it gums up and is nasty I would not recommend that at all.


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

First time post long time lurker,I have some shimano star drag grease,is this for the drag washers only or is it ok for gears too?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Scumfrog said:


> First time post long time lurker,I have some shimano star drag grease,is this for the drag washers only or is it ok for gears too?


 You can use it for both


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this it?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

same thing that I have. I have been flushing my bearings out completely and not mixing different brands of lube. On the royal purple after flushing i put a drop on bearing and using a sharpened wood dowel i spin the bearing with my thumb you will feel the differencce in it when the oil sets in , this is true with any of the different lubes.

Good luck on deciding which one to use.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep. I have been using this for years with very good luck.



TWHJ28 said:


> Is this it?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

TWHJ28 said:


> Is this it?


Where could i find the royal purple ???


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Search the net....

http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Purple-Performance-Compressor-Industrial/dp/B004PKNXR8



jtbailey said:


> Where could i find the royal purple ???


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

sweet thanks !!!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Found this link on amazon quit a bit cheaper than everywhere else and free shipping. $7.25 total
http://www.dealtime.com/royal-purple--synfilm/products?IVD=1


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That's a good price!


----------

